# Kickstarter - Impress Coffee Brewer



## carbonkid85

Couldn't find a thread on this already. Has anyone taken a look at the Impress Coffee Brewer which is looking for funding on Kickstarter?

It looks a bit like an inverted aeropress in a travel mug. The prototype looks decent enough - I'd certainly be tempted for something super quick I could take on the tube in a morning.


----------



## ronsil

I fancied that 'thing' & have already backed it for December delivery. Will report back when it arrives & I've tried it


----------



## lookseehear

I was thinking about it but I can't really justify buying anything else at the moment. I should be getting my mesh aeropress filter from the kickstarter project soon though.


----------



## Toucan

Absolutely perfect for work for me... Space is at a premium, this will beat French Press + Primus mug. $50 is a little steep but tempting.


----------



## carbonkid85

£30 delivered from Canada isn't toooooooooooo bad. But yes, I might wait until pay day!

My experience of Canadian coffee is nothing but comprehensively awful though. Keep meaning to do a bit of a write up/rant about my road trip across Ontario and Quebec over the summer. Hope that isn't a sign of the quality of this product...


----------



## Toucan

You didn't like Tim Hortons? Madness!


----------



## carbonkid85

Tim Hortons - though like drinking a hot puddle - wasn't NEARLY the worst. URGH.


----------



## Toucan

Caved. Perfect for work. Will be ordering one this weekend!


----------



## ronsil

Correct me if I'm wrong but I think they are all sold out until next April 2013


----------



## CrazyH

Available here, and a few other places

http://blankboxcoffee.com/impress-coffee-cup/

tempted.


----------



## coffeechap

Has anyone got one of these?


----------



## ronsil

I registered early, last year, for one of these but changed my mind. For my usage I thought the Aeropress met my needs more.


----------



## coffeechap

I have the aero press but I white like the convenience of an all in one system, but would like to know what others think


----------



## BlankBoxCoffee

Thanks for the mention CrazyH! Indeed, we are stocking the Impress Brewer.

CoffeeChap, I sent out some samples to a couple of people for review. I'll post their thoughts and comments as and when they are published.


----------



## CrazyH

BlankBoxCoffee said:


> Thanks for the mention CrazyH! Indeed, we are stocking the Impress Brewer.


No problem, the contraption popped up on my feed and blankbox was what came up on google.

Was looking at an espro and sowden softbrew, but this looks like good value.

Already spent my hot drinks gadget budget this month on tea infuser mugs, though







.

It looks a bit awkward to drink out of, though I think the same of most thermos type devices so could just be me.


----------



## Kyle548

Doesn't this have the same problem that all cup-press hybrids have with leaving the grounds in contact with the brew water?


----------



## BlankBoxCoffee

CrazyH said:


> No problem, the contraption popped up on my feed and blankbox was what came up on google.
> 
> Was looking at an espro and sowden softbrew, but this looks like good value.
> 
> Already spent my hot drinks gadget budget this month on tea infuser mugs, though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> It looks a bit awkward to drink out of, though I think the same of most thermos type devices so could just be me.


I have the large Espro myself which I use when making 3 cups or more - normally for breakfast. It is a great piece of kit.

Don't know the Sowden but just had a look and it does look really nice. Although, as I have the Espro already I'd probably not buy something so similar.

I've been using the Impress for a couple of months now and my personal use breaks down as follows:


At home: when I'm on my own or want to have 2 small cups - it does 400ml or 375ml when used in reverse. I decant into cups and between the Espro and the Impress, I haven't touched my french press for many months. Not dissing a caffetiere but if you have a Porche, Mercedes and Panda in the garage....

On the go - traditional method: The grounds are really compacted very tightly at the bottom beneath the filter so overbrewing is very limited - of course if you leave it in there for hours and shake it around the prolonged time and agitation will affect the taste. This is in my experience also true for the Espro.

On the go - reverse method: I've been experimenting with the "reverse" method - inserting the inner cup into the outer cup first, brewing my coffee inside the inner cup, then pulling the inner cup out. This leaves only the brewed coffee in the outer cup which has a rounder edge to drink from and leaves the cup completely empty of grounds if you need to chuck it in a bag.


I also still use my Aeropress and Chemex at home if I feel like, depending on how I feel and, again, how many people are drinking with me.


----------



## DavidBondy

I ordered one from Blank Box and it arrived late last week. It was packed in a bag (not a jiffy one) and had a small dent on the rim. I called Gideon at Blank Box and he was charming. He apologised and sent me a new one out straight away. He is not bothered to get the old one back. It works well. About as good, I would say as the Espro pot which has a similar (albeit plastic) mechanism. What is good about the Impress is that it becomes a mug with a sip through lid. It keeps the coffee REALLY hot - I know as I burnt my lip!! I am field trialling it in Paris next week instead of my usual Handpresso. I am also taking along my (new) Porlex mini (ceramic burrs) hand grinder for a field trial.

SO ... I have one of these gadgets in silver with a small dent and only used once (to try it). It is yours for the price of the postage. I'd rather see it go to a good home than leave it in a cupboard unused. PM me ...

David


----------



## DarrenB

hi David, I will gladly take it for the postage price, I will drop you a PM.

I will probably use it for a few weeks and pay it forward.

cheers

Darren


----------



## DavidBondy

DarrenB said:


> hi David, I will gladly take it for the postage price, I will drop you a PM.
> 
> I will probably use it for a few weeks and pay it forward.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Darren


Darren,

No problem. PM your address and I'll get it into the post before the weekend - at the same time as Jason's Naked PF which is a PIF also.

David


----------



## coffeechap

Nice one david


----------



## DarrenB

David

PM sent with thanks


----------



## jeebsy

How are people getting on with this?


----------



## DavidBondy

Getting on fine - once I read the bloody instructions. It makes a very similar coffee to the aeropress I would say with the advantage that you drink from it (with a burnt lip!). It does keep the coffee HOT!

I am taking it on my next trip (tomorrow) instead of the Handpresso. I'm taking Guatemalan beans roasted DARK and my new Porlex mini.

I'll make a further report next week after a proper field trial.

Nicely made. Quality bit of kit with a very interesting filter basket - I'll post some pics next week also.

David


----------



## gmason

You can also use it to prepare the coffee and then pour into a cup. Saves on the burnt mouth. Great for the office.


----------



## Saftlad

I'm a little bit worried about the longevity of the lid, given how soft it is. The inner cup has a sharp top edge which I should imagine will cut through the lid over time.

Are the lids available separately?


----------



## DavidBondy

Saftlad said:


> I'm a little bit worried about the longevity of the lid, given how soft it is. The inner cup has a sharp top edge which I should imagine will cut through the lid over time.
> 
> Are the lids available separately?


I don't know but I do know what you mean.

Remains to be seen I guess how durable the whole thing is!

DB


----------



## tictok

After dropping hints I was given one for xmas.

I think it's a great idea and nicely made too.

Only tried it a few times so far... still finding the right grind level, brew time etc for my liking.

I use it for my morning brew at work.

Only tried the standard method so far and not the inverted method mentioned earlier in this thread.

Haven't got it dialled in as such yet, but easily as good as the french presses we have at work and it keeps it freaking hot for loooong time!

Soft plastic sipper lid tasted or smelled a bit rubbery at first but thats wearing off now.

Will never replace my pre-work flat whites at home, but is certainly head-and-shoulders above anything else I can get at work.

I have an aero-press too. I'm not sure I use the aero-press as intended, so for me they are different beasts, although I am wondering if I could double up and use the Impress basket with an aeropress filter too so I can use finer grinds.

Stef


----------



## BlankBoxCoffee

Hi Stef,

I'm glad you like your Impress! I tried using an Aeropress filter but the seal it creates is just too tight and you cant press the inner cup down. I'll play around with it a bit more and update you guys in this thread. Also, please post any comments you have and brew hacks - always keen to know how our customers are getting on.

Gideon


----------



## coffeechap

any chance of the customer reviews you promised?


----------



## BlankBoxCoffee

O yes, of course. I sent some out to roasters and bloggers to have a review.

Here is one from Extract Coffee and another was written by Derek from London Best Coffee App, but that can only be viewed by those who have the app on Apple unfortunately. I asked Glen if it's ok if I do a promotion on here to all forum members and he assured me it's fine as long as the "Forum Advertiser" flag is shown on my profile - which it is. Just need to create a separate discounted page for you lot, then I'll post the link on here for those not lucky enough to have received one for Christmas ;-)


----------



## Big O

resurrecting an old thread...

Hey Gideon, did you ever formulate a promo for the CFUK lot? Looking at these now to pair up with my Hausgrind (hopefully!







), so trying to gather a list of stockists. Obviously would prefer to do business with a CFUK member so BlankBoxCoffee would be my first choice


----------



## Daren

I emailed Gideon as I was unable to order on the website - he told me they are out of stock until the end of April


----------



## Yes Row

I got mine off eBay. Used it today grinding the beans in my new Hario. However there is a small issue... Its too big to fit in the cup holder in my car. Well annoying!


----------



## Daren

Yes Row said:


> I got mine off eBay. Used it today grinding the beans in my new Hario. However there is a small issue... Its too big to fit in the cup holder in my car. Well annoying!


Must be time for a new car?


----------



## Yes Row

You may be right. I purchased this Mondeo in Oct and I am not overly impressed (see what I did there...Impress). I should have stuck with a German or Japanese motor I feel, I am disappointed to say


----------



## Big O

Yes Row said:


> I got mine off eBay. Used it today grinding the beans in my new Hario. However there is a small issue... Its too big to fit in the cup holder in my car. Well annoying!


Did you brave the old clasp between legs for the journey?









I saw that seller off eBay - seems to be the only one? So no issues with ordering from them?


----------



## Yes Row

So sorry, I meant Amazon! Not eBay

Yes to the leg clasp and then i discovered it fits in the rear door pocket so not really a massive probem


----------



## Big O

Ah, I guess I meant that too actually...doh. ok thanks for that


----------



## Daren

Yes Row said:


> So sorry, I meant Amazon! Not eBay
> 
> Yes to the leg clasp and then i discovered it fits in the rear door pocket so not really a massive probem


Spencer - thanks for the Amazon heads up. I've just ordered tonight. How long did yours take to arrive?


----------



## Yes Row

Two days I think, it was very quick.. Well made bit if kit and the coffee does not pick up any plastic taste, as there is none, only metal and silicon


----------



## Daren

Cool - should keep me amused between grinders. I'm going to have to see now it copes with a hario for a week. I'm looking forward to playing with this









Any tips on grind settings? I'm going to guess similar to Aeropress?


----------



## Yes Row

I ground a lot coarser than Aeropress, I tend to use espresso grind straight out the grinder for Aeropress. However I am still learning on both FP and Aeropress!


----------



## Big O

Are you guys using the Hario mini or Sketon? Just wondering how the Sketon pairs up with the Impress, some say when going coarser the burr starts to wobble making for an uneven grind and sludgy brew...it seems the Impress is able to cope with finer grinds due to it's unique mesh filter, is that true?


----------



## Daren

I was planning on using my Hario slim. I'll let you know my findings once the Impress arrives and I've had a play.


----------



## Saftlad

I've gone a lot coarser than for my AP. I figure the coffee's only in the AP for around 45-60 seconds but in my Impress for around 5-6 minutes. My porlex is set to 10 clicks so a lot easier to grind than for AP.


----------



## Big O

Have pulled the trigger and an Impress along with a Hario Slim is on order...somewhat convinced that a finer grind than a FP consistency is the bees knees for this and favour the spring loaded burr in the Slim (so I've read) versus the free float burr in the Sketon. Since this would be my desk set-up at work brewing 1-2 cups a day, made more sense to go for the smaller grinder too. I'll also share my 2 pennies worth once I'm up and running.


----------



## Daren

Big O said:


> Did you brave the old clasp between legs for the journey?


It's arrived - I was sure it would fit in my car as I've got a few extra large cup holder spaces and other cubby holes for drinks bottles.... but no. It's massive!! I also found myself with the cup keeping my crown jewels warm this morning as I negotiated the rush hour traffic.

A quick question for any other Impress owners - Does your basket stay securely in place when you screw it in? I found mine is very loose and can't really be tightened enough to be secure (to the point where it can just fall off)


----------



## drude

I'm interested to know what you think of the drinks from it, Daren - I've had a browser tab open on an Amazon page for one of these for a few days, and just can't quite bring myself to pull the trigger. Having bought five orders of beans and an HG-One this month, I'm not sure I can justify any further coffee spending, but I am unhappy with my work coffee brewing and don't really have time to use an aeropress.


----------



## Daren

Well it's certainly more convenient than the Aeropress if your in a hurry, but I think the coffee from the Aeropress just has the edge taste wise - a slightly cleaner taste.

I bought it for my journey to work and it's ideal for that - the cup keeps the coffee super hot (in fact it's still drinkable an hour after making it).

If you've not got the time to make an Aeropress brew at work then this would probably be just the ticket.


----------



## Yes Row

Daren

My basket fits really securely and you have to screw it in and out. Told you it was big! the Impress not the sceptre near the crown jewels.

Still working on the brew and made a cracker today 22g 330ml water and 3 mins before plunge

Did you see the Northern Soul items on the One Show, very nostalgic


----------



## Daren

Yes Row said:


> Daren
> 
> My basket fits really securely and you have to screw it in and out. Told you it was big! the Impress not the sceptre near the crown jewels.
> 
> Still working on the brew and made a cracker today 22g 330ml water and 3 mins before plunge
> 
> Did you see the Northern Soul items on the One Show, very nostalgic


Yeah - saw it. Class! I'm looking forward to the film.

Lisa Stansfield = babe!

I might be sending my Impress back then as the basket falls off


----------



## Big O

Daren said:


> Yeah - saw it. Class! I'm looking forward to the film.
> 
> Lisa Stansfield = babe!
> 
> I might be sending my Impress back then as the basket falls off


That's a shame Daren, you must have received a dud. Mine which I received a couple of days ago seems ok so far, filter screws in for a snug fit.

Not much room to dial here but have been experimenting with the Hario and trying to keep it as tight as possible without having too much sediment come through at the end. At first I got turkish coffee like sediment (which I don't mind, I love turkish coffee but wrong purpose...), so have been going coarser, one click at a time. Today brewed at 7 clicks from tight so one complete turn on the Slim, 22gr Rave Signature with 350ml water. It was tasty but will continue to try up to 10 clicks away just to experiement as curious how much of the sediment the Impress can keep behind.

As a side note, it did make for interesting conversation at work when I had my back turned to people whilst grinding away with the Slim wedged between legs...


----------



## Yes Row

Daren

Sorry if I am stating the bleeding obvious but you are screwing the basket in and not just sliding it in?


----------



## Daren

Yeah - screwing it. It just won't tighten. I spoke to the supplier today who agreed I might have received a duff one. They are going to replace it.


----------



## Charliej

Daren said:


> Yeah - screwing it. It just won't tighten.


Talk to Dr Steve I'm sure he can prescribe you something for your screwing issues.


----------



## patamericano

I have seen it on Amazon in the UK, it looks really good!


----------



## Daren

Amazon uses LeCafeShop in Leeds (http://www.lecafeshop.co.uk) as the Impress seller - they have contacted me 3 times about the problem I was having and have been excellent with returning it for a replacement. The manager Patrick could not have been more helpful.

I would happily recommend them as a seller to anyone on the forum who's interested in an Impress. I'd buy direct from them instead of using Amazon though.


----------



## Yofal

Had mine for a while now and use it for traveling to work then use Aeropress whilst at work also use when I take the kids to football.. Very impressed with the coffee it produces and also use it with my Porlex grinder.


----------



## Big O

I've been enjoying sipping away at my Impress throughout the day. What beans are you guys using/experimenting with? How coarse are you going on a Hario slim or the Porlex? I'm playing with the Slim and I appreciate am not going to get that wow coffee but would still like to eliminate the bitter taste a little and bring forward more sweetness. I started off with 20gr vs 350ml water roughly, but now finding myself going down on dose and upping water quantity?


----------



## Ralphus84

I just pulled the trigger on one of these today. Hoping it arrives ready for my camping trip this weekend.

Any lessons learnt that people could share?


----------



## jeebsy

Big O said:


> I've been enjoying sipping away at my Impress throughout the day. What beans are you guys using/experimenting with? How coarse are you going on a Hario slim or the Porlex? I'm playing with the Slim and I appreciate am not going to get that wow coffee but would still like to eliminate the bitter taste a little and bring forward more sweetness. I started off with 20gr vs 350ml water roughly, but now finding myself going down on dose and upping water quantity?


Haven't used one of the particular brewers but looks like not enough coffee / too much water.


----------



## Daren

Ralphus84 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on one of these today. Hoping it arrives ready for my camping trip this weekend.
> 
> Any lessons learnt that people could share?


My tip is make your drink about 2 hours before you want to drink it - the thermal properties of the cup are almost too good and I always burn myself when drinking from it.

In fact it is the reason I don't really use it and am considering selling it.... I purchased it for my journey to work, but I arrive and it's still ages before I can drink from it. I think I've used it about 5 times.


----------



## Ralphus84

Got it this morning, tried it out with some Czech roasted Nicaraguan coffee.

For a unplanned, made in work effort. It makes great coffee, and yes I did pour it into a mug to drink straight away..damn that things keeps it hot


----------



## BlankBoxCoffee

Ralphus84 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on one of these today. Hoping it arrives ready for my camping trip this weekend.
> 
> Any lessons learnt that people could share?


Hi Ralphus,

I'm distributing these in the UK and Europe (full disclosure and all that) and here is what I find works well:

24g to 400 ml of H2O

Can get away with a finer ground than french press and a bit shorter time than the normal 4 minutes

I decant - other users mentioned is stays hot for a very long time - it does indeed

Sometimes I experiment with reverse brewing. Assemble, add coffee and water, then carefully pull the inner sleeve out of the cup.

Let us know how you get on!


----------



## BlankBoxCoffee

Hey guys, I'm looking to add some Impress how-to videos on the BlankBox youTube channel. The idea is to get users (Impressers?) themselves doing it as it saves viewers having to listen exclusively to my waffle. 5 Impresses OR Hario handgrinders are up for grabs to the 5 best/most creative/most educational/funniest videos on how to use an Impress. Just start the video with "Hi BlankBox coffee...." Winners to be chosen end of August.

(checked with Glenn and he gave the "go ahead" for announcing the competition in this thread as it seems like the unofficial Impress thread)

Looking forward to your submissions!


----------

